# Crawford / Clodzilla ~ Chassis



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

My first attempt at building a Clodbuster - Hill Climber / Rock Crawler, 
I did a lot of research on different chassis and came up with this ~ 
A Crawford chassis combined with a Clodzilla II chassis. It took a little
engineering to combine the two, But it worked. All built with used secondhand
chassis's and parts for around $60.oo. ~ Difficulty level a 5 out of 10.
The Clodzilla II,chassis is a replica built by a local hobbyist, But you couldn't
tell it from the original. He used it for a wile then just sat on a shelf till I 
bought it for 10 bucks. The most cost was the used Crawford chassis and Links.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Thats what im doing to my old clod,looks good and for 10 bucks you cant go wrong:thumbsup:


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*The Clodbuster trans / axles - build*

Kind of a crude set-up for my Clodbuster axles, but it should work fine.
Both re-built with BB and locked out diff's with hot glue home made rear lock out steering braces and home made upper link supports. Working on the bottom link supports now. Total investment so far is only $140. 
Good used Clod ---------- $50.
BB Set ------------------ $30.
Chassis combination ------ $60.
So with a little ingenuity & a Dremel you can build a rock crawler with a vary low cost. Just having fun building it and the best part is saying by by to all 
the plastic parts in the re-build, So the only plastic that will be left are the axle's & gears.
( Added a New Pic )


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Heres one of my homemade lifts and suspension kits steering mods im in process of working on.:thumbsup:


----------

